# Sms/mms request/question



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there a sms/mms replacement that has all the functionality of the stock app. As far as customizing backgrounds and bubbles. One that offers emoji support and quick reply. All of the ones I've found are too far off from stock for my comfort level.

Thanks in advance, everyone!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Is there a sms/mms replacement that has all the functionality of the stock app. As far as customizing backgrounds and bubbles. One that offers emoji support and quick reply. All of the ones I've found are too far off from stock for my comfort level.
> 
> Thanks in advance, everyone!


I like and use handcent. Not sure if that is one of the ones you have already tried.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't used it since my droidx. I'll check it out though, thanks.


----------

